# Best way to connect BFD to computer?



## gacole2000 (May 25, 2006)

Please help, I am wanting to get something for this weekend and I will have to order it so I need suggestions on a low cost interface ASAP. Is there a USB to MIDI cable that most people suggest and use here?

Thanks!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

A popular interface is the Edirol UM-1X USB/MIDI interface. It appears the Edirol UM-1EX may be its future replacement.

You'll also need a 10-15' MIDI cable to go from the interface to the BFD.

I generally search Froogle for these kinds of things to find the cheapest price, but they are scattered about everywhere.


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

FWIW, my PC (desktop) has a soundcard with a gameport. This can be used to get a MIDI connection to the BFD, but your PC will need the gameport. This is the cable that does the trick. I have used this solution with no issues at all.

HTH

Bob


----------

